# 9 patch Tool, png wird mit Rand dargestellt



## seux (26. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

ich versuche mithilfe des 9 Patch Tools des Android SDK ein Hintergrundbild für die Steuerelemente zu basteln. Das eigentliche Hintergrundbild hat einen Transparenten Border, in dem ich die schwarzen Hilfslinien zeichnen kann. In der Vorschau wird das png dann auch korrekt dargestellt, so wie es skaliert werden soll.

Bloß wenn ich es in Android importiere, hab ich meine selbstgezogenen schwarzen Balken dann auch auf dem Screen. Ich hab es in der Activity xml dem Steuerelement via 
[XML]android:background="@drawable/combobox_nine"[/XML]

zugewiesen.

Hab ich da irgendwas übersehen. Die Datei endet mit .9.png

gruß seux


----------



## Tomate_Salat (26. Nov 2012)

Afaik tritt das Problem auf, wenn man nicht alle Informationen (heißt: nicht alle schwarzen Ränder setzt). Also, wenn du z.B. nur oben und links schwarze Balken hast, dann setz noch die für den Inhalt(unten+rechts).


----------



## seux (27. Nov 2012)

nee, ich hab für alle ränder gesetzt :/


----------

